# Help please.. BootManager trying to boot from my SD card, but it's no longer readable



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm not sure what happened, but my SD card appears to be corrupt, and BootManager is trying to boot from it. My phone can't read it in CWM, and when I try to mount it as USB storage, my computer says its unreadable, and Disk Utility only shows a 209.7 mb unformatted partition.

Last time I muck around with BootManager, but I'm hoping like hell there's a way I can fix it. I can get into CWM recovery, but I can't do anything from there.

Edit: Ok, so I have a microSD-->SD card adapater, and I threw it in my macbook's reader, and it shows up right away, so I immediately grabbed my BootManager backup off the card. 
Any clue what to do from here? Totally format the card, stick the backup on it and home CWM recognizes it?


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 8, 2011)

I would copy all the files from your card and then format it and then put them back on. In the bootmanager folder there's another folder called phonerom with an update.zip in it. Flash that in cwm and you'll boot back into your phone rom


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Curiosity said:


> I would copy all the files from your card and then format it and then put them back on. In the bootmanager folder there's another folder called phonerom with an update.zip in it. Flash that in cwm and you'll boot back into your phone rom


Yeah, I was able to do that, but I got an error and the installation of the update.zip failed. I guess the next thing to do is to try to install a ROM? Will that wipe the boot problem?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

tekhna said:


> Yeah, I was able to do that, but I got an error and the installation of the update.zip failed. I guess the next thing to do is to try to install a ROM? Will that wipe the boot problem?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Yeah, flashing your rom will wipe the boot manager's boot-to-sd stuff.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Yeah, flashing your rom will wipe the boot manager's boot-to-sd stuff.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Thanks, that did it. The bizarre thing is I have no idea what happened to my microSD card. OS X couldn't read it from CWM, but when I stuck it into my computer, it could read it, but not write to it, so no formatting. Out of desperation, I stuck it into my camera, as that had been able to format other SD cards before, and it was able to format it, but OS X still saw it as read only. I stuck in my phone, and CWM was able to format it. I stuck BAMF on there, flashed it, and I was good to go.


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 8, 2011)

tekhna said:


> Thanks, that did it. The bizarre thing is I have no idea what happened to my microSD card. OS X couldn't read it from CWM, but when I stuck it into my computer, it could read it, but not write to it, so no formatting. Out of desperation, I stuck it into my camera, as that had been able to format other SD cards before, and it was able to format it, but OS X still saw it as read only. I stuck in my phone, and CWM was able to format it. I stuck BAMF on there, flashed it, and I was good to go.


Was the tiny little switch on the SD card reader that blocks writing put in lock mode by any chance?


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Curiosity said:


> Was the tiny little switch on the SD card reader that blocks writing put in lock mode by any chance?


Heh, no--first thing I checked after the panic subsided. I wonder if I file corrupted or something, making it read-only.


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine just did the same thing as that I couldn't put any files onto it and I couldn't erase or format it. I was able to copy everything off of it and I just went and bought a new card. Any idea on how to recover it? I really don't want to have to throw away a 32GB card.


----------

